# Do I Have Any Potential As A Composer?



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi. I am a self-taught 23yr old classical guitarist.

Lately, I started to compose. I have skimmed a few books on harmony and stuff, but before I embark on a serious study, I would like some opinions on the following two things I composed.

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/6dfd128bd9e39cf855c6b993a4d754b9274c2729

And

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/a722063674b6c0fc99dd9af01f8de9b604088bf7

They are only brief snippets to give an idea of where I am with my limited knowledge.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not sure those short ideas are enough to really tell at this point. I think you can only really tell. Do you get that wonderful feeling of your own work coming alive, even if it sucks? Do you feel a burning passion to pursue the art?


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

No, I don't feel those things.

My main passion is writing science fiction. I've even sold a couple short stories to semi-pro online magazines. (I like to joke that, because I've been paid for my writings, I'm technically a "professional" author lol.)

I like the idea of manipulating sound to put people into certain state of minds, but I suppose that even simple pop music can do this!

Maybe I'll just stick to writing.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

You should look into musique concrete and other forms of expression through sound. Maybe you're not the type of composer that needs a melody and accompaniment to get by. You sound like the type of guy who is more interested in creating soundscapes than symphonies. Try looking into the study of musique concrete and ambient composers (like Brian Eno)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Well you have to start somewhere, those little fragments sound alright ^^ just try and develope them into something bigger


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Folks here cannot tell you if you have any potential as a composer. TC users are not Great Master Judges of Artistic Aptitude, they (we) are classical music enthusiasts on the internet. Also, there are no Great Master Judges of Artistic Aptitude in parts of the world that aren't TC, either. If you like doing something, best to just decide you've got potential for it and see how it goes, especially if there's no real risk/harm involved.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't read anything here other than the title and I haven't listened to anything (if there is anything to listen to) so my answer is YES YOU HAVE POTENTIAL AS A COMPOSER!


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

The clips you posted are really short, but there not bad at all. You said you play guitar, do you play piano? I can't imagine trying to write a string quartet on a guitar.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^Well no, there's not enough space on a guitar to write all those notes down!

kamalayka: My advice to you is to leave this place for a month, while you are away you are to write as much music as you can with a view to completing a composition of no less than three minutes in length. Upon your return, standing boldly with score held heavenward, you must proclaim in an all-permeating roar: 
"*Do you see this, fellows? This is a piece of music, and I am its composer!*"
If you can do that then you yourself will have answered your question, and isn't that better than having a bunch of idiots on a forum tell you if you're good or not?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> ^Well no, there's not enough space on a guitar to write all those notes down!
> 
> kamalayka: My advice to you is to leave this place for a month, while you are away you are to write as much music as you can with a view to completing a composition of no less than three minutes in length. Upon your return, standing boldly with score held heavenward, you must proclaim in an all-permeating roar:
> "*Do you see this, fellows? This is a piece of music, and I am its composer!*"
> If you can do that then you yourself will have answered your question, and isn't that better than having a bunch of idiots on a forum tell you if you're good or not?


You're like a gallant knight of music


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> You're like a gallant knight of music


What do you mean, "like"?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> What do you mean, "like"?


Oh!~ 

(I totally heard that in Will Smith's voice) :3


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

stanchinsky said:


> The clips you posted are really short, but there not bad at all. You said you play guitar, do you play piano? I can't imagine trying to write a string quartet on a guitar.


I just use the guitar to check what I write down.

For the string quartet, i composed each part individually and then put them together. I check myself on the guitar to make sure that what I write on paper is what I heard in my head.

For the clarinet/piano thing, I hummed the clarinet part to myself, wrote it down (and checked myself with the guitar), and then came up with the harmony underneath.

I have written longer stuff, but I am not confident enough to share it with anybody. (Most of it is just guitar stuff and clarinet/guitar duets.)


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

kamalayka said:


> My main passion is writing science fiction. I've even sold a couple short stories to semi-pro online magazines. (I like to joke that, because I've been paid for my writings, I'm technically a "professional" author lol.)
> 
> I like the idea of manipulating sound to put people into certain state of minds, but I suppose that even simple pop music can do this!
> 
> Maybe I'll just stick to writing.


You don't have any potential as a composer if you don't want to compose. Do what you want, even if your music is as good as Beethovens, if you don't want to do it don't do it


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> What do you mean, "like"?


I'd call arriving at the scene of distress (of which it is your life mission to alleviate) on a large black Harley-Davidson dressed top to toe in black riding leathers, more 'like,' than a medieval dude in armor on a warhorse....


----------

